# Geauga Lake fishing?



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone that goes to the water park, or lives around there, knows what im talking about. Ive always seen people on the far side of the lake fishing, and dont know how they get in. Mabey a private section of the lake with houses? 

Also, twice ive seen guys out with smaller bass boats, made out of the same stuff as kayaks, with two swivel seats and a trolling motor.

Ive seen many bass from water park side that would be close to 4 or 5 pounds. but the carp look like a big problem in that lake!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

The people fishing the lake have property on the lake on Rt.43, there is no public access or fishing in the lake. I worked at Geauga Lake and we used to fish the lake, had some nice LM bass, small gills and huge carp. The lake also has fresh water jelly fish that we saw when SCUBA diving. There was a rumor that the lake was bottomless, but the deepest we found by boat was close to 30', the bottom is extremely muddy since the is no inflow/outflow to the lake, the N.E. end we tried to suspend an intake line with crossed beams that the construction company wanted to use and we told them they would not work, we were in 8' FOW and the 18' beams did not hit anything solid to support their own weight until 1' left - we pushed on it and it sunk into the mud. We then had to use floats and a dock. Just an FYI.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Maybe if you buy a pass and get into that cool wave machine they will let you fish there! Just kidding.


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was just thinking about this a few days ago! it's a shame that it has to be private...but i guess its private for a reason. I don't know what i'd do if i caught a jellyfish out of there! hahahaha


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I actually worked at Geauga Lake for three summers from 97-99 in the food warehouse (as an aside, it was the most fun I've ever had). I wasn't permitted to fish even though the amusement park owned a lot of lake frontage (obviously). Carp fishermen would have a BLAST there. Because of the amusement park, those carp literally eat ANYTHING, from KFC chicken to bubble gum. It's a shame they improved the area just to have both parks removed.

My dad grew up in Aurora and has told me several times that Geauga Lake produced some big bass.


----------



## live2fish2live (Aug 4, 2010)

As someone who has fished it recently, i can say a few things. One, the only way to get in legally is to go through the G.L.I.A which basically means you have to live in the neighborhood across the street from the old amusment park(reminderville/aurora). Two, since they've closed the ride side and did all the construction, fishing hasnt been the same for lmb. Even the weeds arent coming back in the same. Also if youre caught fishing the lake unofficially, the cops will be called and you will be dealt with accordingly. just saying, unfortunatly it may be nice to get on the lake but the fact remains that it is private. Rules are in place for a reason, and if you dont follow them, then just be prepared for the consequences. I may not have exclusive access but my parents do and we and them are tired of people sneaking in and taking fish. They have to pay a yearly membership, and its not so people can take fish for free. Hell 90% of the people that do fish there practice cpr. Basically, my advice, if your not a resident, just forget about it.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Calm down. No one is promoting going there illegally.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

live2fish2live said:


> As someone who has fished it recently, i can say a few things. One, the only way to get in legally is to go through the G.L.I.A which basically means you have to live in the neighborhood across the street from the old amusment park(reminderville/aurora). Two, since they've closed the ride side and did all the construction, fishing hasnt been the same for lmb. Even the weeds arent coming back in the same. Also if youre caught fishing the lake unofficially, the cops will be called and you will be dealt with accordingly. just saying, unfortunatly it may be nice to get on the lake but the fact remains that it is private. Rules are in place for a reason, and if you dont follow them, then just be prepared for the consequences. I may not have exclusive access but my parents do and we and them are tired of people sneaking in and taking fish. They have to pay a yearly membership, and its not so people can take fish for free. Hell 90% of the people that do fish there practice cpr. Basically, my advice, if your not a resident, just forget about it.


Easy there cowboy. Fisherman are suppossed to be relaxed.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My bud had a house near the lake and he had lake rights on his house deed ( it was an old vacation cottage long ago). For $50 he joined the GLIA. We had a blast fishing there!
First we'd fish "cartoon town" with the weird cartoon houses and cartoon music playing. Then we'd head to the paddle wheelers and listen to New Orleans jazz. Had Asian tourists taking pictures of us off the old bridge.
The place was a riot - good fishing too!

I hate my bud for selling that house.....


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I was there yesterday with my son...saw the usual pods of overgrown carp...a whole bunch of bluegill, a few looked pretty thick in the back...and saw a handful of bass, one of which had to be pushing 20"...saw that one swimming nearby some of the carp...he wasn't that much smaller than those carp.

It's still a fun place to go...especially on a hot day when it's unfortunately too hot to go fishing...bought a season pass for my boy and me now that he's tall enough for big slides...we've already gone there four times this season...right now that's what he enjoys the most, so that's what we do.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Lil' Rob said:


> I was there yesterday with my son...saw the usual pods of overgrown carp...a whole bunch of bluegill, a few looked pretty thick in the back...and saw a handful of bass, one of which had to be pushing 20"...saw that one swimming nearby some of the carp...he wasn't that much smaller than those carp.
> 
> It's still a fun place to go...especially on a hot day when it's unfortunately too hot to go fishing...bought a season pass for my boy and me now that he's tall enough for big slides...we've already gone there four times this season...right now that's what he enjoys the most, so that's what we do.


we went to the park on sunday and there was a group of bass, and two of them were around that size (20"). but the bass that i saw, would eat the duck food if it came in they're direction. 

that might be why the few bass i do see their are pretty large.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

BASSINaDL said:


> we went to the park on sunday and there was a group of bass, and two of them were around that size (20"). but the bass that i saw, would eat the duck food if it came in they're direction.
> 
> that might be why the few bass i do see their are pretty large.


That big one I saw was underneath the body/tube slide structure.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

geauga lake and the blue hole...

i was told many years ago that...

the blue hole in castailia ohio has no bottom to it... it is connected to a big under ground river/lake.... divers have been down there.... 

blue dye was poured in to the blue hole by the dnr and another agency.... they found that some of the dye had come up in geauga lake.... 

don't know if it's true... i haven't been able to find out anything about... but ... i've known about it since i was a teenager back in the late 70's and early 80's... maybe some one can shed some light on the subject...

i was at the blue hole once when i was kid...my parents took me out there.... i loved it... i wanted to take my kid out there but it had closed to the public by then... i've never forgotten it... does anyone know if it is open to the public again?... or what is going on with it?.... don't mean to hijack the thread... can pm if you like... or just a quick answer...


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

If there's a will there's a way. I'm goin fishing.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Ripley said:


> geauga lake and the blue hole...
> 
> i was told many years ago that...
> 
> ...


Partially true. Blue hole is fed from an underwater river, but has a bottom (45 feet or so). They had bad flooding in that area a few years ago without getting much rain due to the blue hole aquifer flooding due to rain very far south of Castalia. Unfortunate thing was that the affected homeowners couldn't receive insurance funds since the flooding wasn't due to rain at their location. Cold creek is fed by the same source. I doubt that Geauga lake is involved with anything that far south since the aquifer that supplies the blue hole comes from many miles to the south, not from/to the east.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

What Steel Cranium said . . .. .


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

cool!... thanks SC!


----------



## Elijam1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was out to the Blue hole a few years ago. The pond is on the back side of DNR property. They have a fish hatchery there. Drive all the way back and you will find the Blue hole. Search on google. Alot of people know where it is.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

This is very interesting to me. I live in Twinsburg,OH and had gone to Geauga lake millions of time when i was a kid. And remember walking across the bridge and thinking that there had to be big fish in that lake. Now i work at Home Depot on the weekends in Aurora and drive by the lake many times and always see cars parked by the gate but never see anyone fishing. The lake gives off kind of an "erie" feeling to me like there could be something HUGE lurking at the bottom of it. lol anyone have any other info about fishing there and what they have caught? Thanks!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Real nice bass and gills in there. Of course, some huge carp.
Never fished it at night, but I'd bet on some monster cats too.
Deepest spot we ever found was 35 ft.


----------



## OhioFishingGirl (Mar 6, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> My bud had a house near the lake and he had lake rights on his house deed ( it was an old vacation cottage long ago). For $50 he joined the GLIA. We had a blast fishing there!
> First we'd fish "cartoon town" with the weird cartoon houses and cartoon music playing. Then we'd head to the paddle wheelers and listen to New Orleans jazz. Had Asian tourists taking pictures of us off the old bridge.
> The place was a riot - good fishing too!
> 
> I hate my bud for selling that house.....




Yep, this is correct. I grew up in that neighborhood (my family still lives there). Only people that live in the little cottage neighborhood across the street can be members of the association (GLIA) and pay 50 for access to the lake. Most of the time when we go there, no one fishes. Just has picnics and plays. 

Ive never tried to fish it because I've always been there for a family event and felt bad if I would walk off the party to catch some fish. I may have to give it a shot though.....

Make friends with someone that lives there....lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Ive never tried to fish it


OMG, borrow a kayak for an evening and do it!
You won't regret it!


----------



## firefire (Jul 31, 2011)

I live in the area of the lake that all of you are talking about. I usually fish by kayak or canoe but just recently bought a jonboat. The fish are crazy big. The largemouth i cant even describe...i will post a pick if possible. Crappie and bluegill to feed an army. Good yellow perch as well. Depths are all over the place out there. Shelves like crazy and one point off of 43 by the home owners park you can see floats in the water....about 50 yards from those is the deepest point of that lake on the finder...about 68'...very sharp drop and dose not sustain very long. The lake carries an average middle depth af about 28' and dips up and down 10-15' both ways...being a glacier lake thats what the bottom should be...as far as the rumors of it being inter connected... that was true about the water sudy. that lake is really clean and spring fed deep from the same springs as the blue hole.


----------



## firefire (Jul 31, 2011)

By the way the reason it is so land locked is for the original ownership of the old summer cottage area. The park has no real intrest in allowing people to be free to fish the area anytime soon. We have had problems in past years with unsecured areas allowing traffic in and not following the rules set by the GLIA and the park. we have the areas under lock and key for that reason alone.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

wonder what slipped into the lake from sea world...


----------



## firefire (Jul 31, 2011)

I cant confirm it but i have heard of guys that drop shot fish comming up with trout. They let all the trout that was in the trout pool at sea world go into the lake...who knows if they made it or not. :F


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

with the depth it would be cool enough - with the spring fed clean water .....maybe?


----------



## The Huntsman (Apr 18, 2008)

A number of years ago a friend that worked at Geagua Lake got my father and I a pass that allowed us to fish. FireFire is right about the nice bass of course, but the slab crappie and long perch ( 12 inches plus), make it a nice lake. Those were the days.


----------



## firefire (Jul 31, 2011)

Couple more photos from around the lake.....fun times...


----------



## firefire (Jul 31, 2011)

I know how it is to want to fish a lake that is hands off but be very careful on how and where you decide to try and get in if it's even possible other than knowing someone. Geauga Lake staff and security are smacking people with criminal trespassing in a big way. The old geauga lake campgrounds have a quarry that i would die to try and fish...10 pounders plus...comming up out of that hole...I seen a picture of a guy holding a bass back there that looked like one of those bass mailboxes ...It was huge....guy went in with 12 pound mono and had to go back with braid because the fish crushed the mono.. he tried a third trip and was busted and fined huge....that would be great to see.. but not worth the charges and fines.


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

Please do not trespass, it hurts us all. My wifes family was amongst past onwers, still have friends at the lake. At one time, most of her family worked there. I have an invite and choose not to exploit it. steve b


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice pics.
I always wondered about that old quarry lake.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bump. Sorry for bringing up such an old thread but I was wondering if any of the people who have permission to fish there are still active on this site? And if so, any updates from the past year? Anyone looking for a fishing partner?  haha


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

I fished it from a couple of docks last May, caught a few nice gills. I'll be back there in May/June.


----------

